# ouch!



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Ugh tripped over the dogs chain this morning and faceplanted into the concrete. I feel like I've been in a fight my face hurts,jaw sore, wrist hurt sholders ach, knees skint up. Fell down two stairs to meet the concrete and man it was scary, I think it freaked me out knowing that even though I scremed nobody but the girls where around to here me. Bleh I'm just glad i didn't break anything it could have been alot worst! :rain:

lol the girl heard me from inside and where freaking out it's great they care but being bombarded with the kisses and sniffing when I made it back upstairs was painful but oh well its how they show they care.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

oh and i bit my tounge to


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh heck girl, you put yourself thru the ringer, no pun intended, I hope you feel better tomorrow. Hugs


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man that sucks. I know how you feel. It was not that long ago I was ejected from the sun roof of my car and totally smashed my face all up. Not fun at all, I'm sorry (hugs).


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

bleh i think it will be worst them, ive been ok only slightly sore today as i walked and shopped but as i finally sit down tonight it slowly getting more and more painful and i'm getting the start of what feels like a migrain, my poor pups they don't understand why i'm not playing and lovin all over them


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Vicodin


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Oh man that sucks. I know how you feel. It was not that long ago I was ejected from the sun roof of my car and totally smashed my face all up. Not fun at all, I'm sorry (hugs).


oh man i remember that, that post horrified me!!! I'm glad you got better, thank god i didn't break my nose but i hit my chin more than my nose which is how i think i bit a chunck out of my tounge.

oh and i LOVE your new sig to cute your boys look great!!!edit_ the cat to cute to lol... just saw her


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> oh heck girl, you put yourself thru the ringer, no pun intended, I hope you feel better tomorrow. Hugs


:hug: thank you



kg420 said:


> Vicodin


i wish, all i have is some iphprofen 800mg and i'm def gonna take some!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I hope you feel better soon, curl up with the dogs and take some IBprofen  Let us know how ya feel in the morning


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is too bad I hope you feel better soon. (((Hugs))) One time i was helping decorate for a wedding I was up on a 20ft ladder. I hung one of those bells and I wondered if I had it low enough I forgot where I was and I stepped back....yep I fell 16ft didn't break anything but I sure did hurt like crazy and I was so embarrassed.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> That is too bad I hope you feel better soon. (((Hugs))) One time i was helping decorate for a wedding I was up on a 20ft ladder. I hung one of those bells and I wondered if I had it low enough I forgot where I was and I stepped back....yep I fell 16ft didn't break anything but I sure did hurt like crazy and I was so embarrassed.


OMG that is sooo scary!!!, ugh i can tell imma be super sore which would have been fine because i had this weekend off but now i have to get up and drive a couple hr south to meet with a potential adopter of my current foster. it's like ya potential adopter nooooo the painnn


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Dang that sounds PAINFUL!!!! Once I was run back to the house for something, tripped over my own feet I think, I didn't think I'd ever breath again... Needless to say I can't walk and chew gum at the same time..lmao


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> Dang that sounds PAINFUL!!!! Once I was run back to the house for something, tripped over my own feet I think, I didn't think I'd ever breath again... Needless to say I can't walk and chew gum at the same time..lmao


haha that sounds like me, bad thing is i KNEW id trip over that [email protected] chain one day it was just a matter of when...sigh

I'm just glad i tripped near the bottom of the stairs not the top as there solid concrete and metal =X


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Good Lord! Ouch 

That really blows, bummer to hear - hope you feel better


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ariel how are you feeling today girl? I hate that you did this, hate hurting myself, I am a walking disaster, hence the nick name Kaos  Hugs


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Ariel how are you feeling today girl? I hate that you did this, hate hurting myself, I am a walking disaster, hence the nick name Kaos  Hugs


well its gone from feeling like i got into a fight to feeling like i got hit by a car, my entire body hurts :hammer:

i'm sure it will get better soon as long as i don't fall again lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol girl, stay on ya feet, or just stay sitin down, lol. Sorry you feel so bad though.


----------

